
WT.Social – new social network set up by Jimmy Wales, the founder of Wikipedia - marcin_m
https://wt.social/
======
pasttense01
It's just a signup page. Some of us want a lot more information before signing
up for anything.

~~~
dchest
Some info:

[https://www.wikitribune.com/wt/news/article/101868/](https://www.wikitribune.com/wt/news/article/101868/)

[https://www.ft.com/content/9956ff9c-0622-11ea-a984-fbbacad9e...](https://www.ft.com/content/9956ff9c-0622-11ea-a984-fbbacad9e7dd)

~~~
tibu
that's okay, but nothing about data collection and thing like this...

